# Fertile egg problem



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all ,

I am having a pair of homer,..
For the past three attempt i found only yolk inside the eggs after 10 days.

Male bird always sitting inside the nest and started giving some Coo Hmm sound , after some 5 to 7 days female laying the eggs.

I have seen the male bird crossed(Mated) the female only once that is on the second attempt that too infertile eggs after candelling 8th day of incubation.

This time I am doing some different thing.

I have just separate the male and female into two different cages,.
Daily i am making them meet only 30min at morning..

In that 30min the male homer perfectly crossing the female .

After crossing , i will separate both the bird again ,.

Like this 3 days gone and 3 times its mated (crossed) each other..

Will this process works?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How long have you had the birds?


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*re:*

When they came to me , they were well mature it seems..

I am having this pair for paste 5months..

Please advice me , what i am doing is right or wrong?


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Is there anyone to reply*

Is there anyone to reply


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kannan1984 said:


> Is there anyone to reply


are you sure you know what a 10 day candle looks like? are you throwing the eggs out after that?....give them dummies to sit to take a break from laying and give good feed and water, add some protein and treat for cocci and canker, offer bathing on a regualr basis and check for lice. you can seperate the cock bird for a few weeks(not seeing the hen) untill it is time to put them together to try again. if they don't produce, could be few things, age, male is unfertile. or you have two hens. you may need to give a mineral/vitamin suppliment on a regualer basis, perhaps they are lacking something.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Hi*

Birds look healthy and mature ,..

I'm giving health food 

I am sure that both are male and female..
Always male black on top while crossing nowadays,..

8days gone , Daily i am separating both after crossing .

No eggs still :-(

Below pic contain my male bird long with her old mate leg feature female.
This PIC was taken some 3months back.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birds look healthy and mature ,..

I'm giving health food 

I am sure that both are male and female..
Always male black on top while crossing nowadays,..

8days gone , Daily i am separating both after crossing .

No eggs still :-(

Below pic contain my male bird long with her old mate leg feature female.
This PIC was taken some 3months back.[/QUOTE]

you said seperating both daily...you need to seperate them 24hrs 7 days a week, for a few weeks, and then let them back together to mate or crossing as you call it, when they are back together, leave them alone with nesting material and see if you can make the nest up high in a box, give them their space, then all you can do is wait and see. they may have been stressed from you taking the other out everyday. need to just let them be pigeons and give them a calm nonstressful enviroment. good luck.


----------

